# Are Maltese *One Woman Dogs*?



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi, SM friends!








Xena is doing very well these days & I'm just







her more each day! It's so great having her be so super excited when I get home or let her out of her crate in the AM. *Ahhhhhh*

My question is is that Xena adores me, follows me around constantly & wiggles & wags when I get home from classes or school. She'll bark trying to tell me all about her day, ask to be up, & all the silly "oh, I'm so happy" things I'm sure all the other pups do! But she doesn't do any of this for DH or my DD. I'm actually beginning to feel badly for my husband moreso than my daughter (who Xena will give some attention to).

Is there anything I can do (I encourage them to be together & have him give her treats, but it's not improving) to help them develop a similiar relationship? Or does it just take time? Or are the Maltese just one person dogs?

Deanne


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie is a one person dog. I think its because I do the most for him. (I do EVERYTHING for him.. haha) From listening to others on the forum talk about their babies... I would say a maltese is friendly to everyone but always seems to favor one person in the household. I think that one person is the one they have the strongest bond to. 

Just my opinion after hearing different stories on SM.









I have a confession to make... I kinda like how loyal (attached) kodie is to me... hes my little buddy! (there is a negative side to that of course... like when i'm not home... and i leave him with my bf while i go somewhere... Kodie freaks out!














)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am Alex's property. If he does not know where I am he will go all over the house looking for me. When I am out shopping, he will give out a howl from time to time even tho my husband is with him. But there are times he likes to be with him too. When he wakes up Alex will jump on his chest and lick his face and my husband has to scratch his ears. Or when watching tv, he has to put his legs up on the coffee table so Alex can lay between his legs. So he has his daddy moments too. And especially when there is a thunderstorm at night. Then he wants only his daddy. When there is a storm during the day, he wants me to hold him.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Rudy is with me all day at work.I do most everything for him and one can see that he is a Momma's baby.But he loves my husband and daughter and plays with them but when I come into the roon it's all about me again.If I see that he is playing are be loved by someone other then myself I try to stay away for a while so they can have their bonding time.Rudy loves everyone,ups man,post man,it doesn't matter..But If I walk away he's right under my feet.I cuddle him,baby him and tell him I love at least a million times a day.Guess thats way he so attached to me.Maybe thats the same for your baby.Maybe in time everyone will become equal but right now I kinds like being #1.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do your daughter and husband interact with Xena as much as you do? Do they feed her and play with her, take her for walks, etc.?

She's probably identified you as "her" person because you are doing all that for her. If you want her to be more bonded to them, I'd have them share in the responsibility of her day to day care more.

Or you may not want to share.......! Being adored by a Maltese is something special!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 10 2005, 10:54 AM
> *From listening to others on the forum talk about their babies... I would say a maltese is friendly to everyone but always seems to favor one person in the household.  I think that one person is the one they have the strongest bond to.
> 
> Just my opinion after hearing different stories on SM.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I agree with this...
Brinkley is excited when daddy gets home, but NOTHING like when I get home! He does wake daddy up first in the mornings...I think he knows mommy likes a few more minutes of sleep







. Anyway, my point...he loves everyone...but mommy is def. his favorite.


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Okay, so it sounds like I'm just like everyone else then!







That's what I've explained to my daughter- that I'm Xena's mommy & that's why she wants me. For my husband, I just encourage him not to let his feelings get hurt. Mostly he laughs to watch her when I get home because it is SO funny!

Xena does watch my DH very carefully, esp. when she can check my position repeatedly. I think maybe it just takes more time? I was discouraged the other night b/c we've had Xena stay up with DH to cuddle & watch t.v., but she didn't want to a few nights ago & stood at the bottom of the stairs (she can't go up them). Apparently, DH heard a thump! & Xena had tried to get up the stairs & fell off of the first one!  On the other hand, I have seen her wag her tail at him.

I guess I feel a teeny bit guilty. I co-slept & extended nursed our daughter, so DH has always felt a little left out. I didn't forsee it happening with the dog, too!

Deanne


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

LadysMom,
Yes, they've both been helping a lot. I'm taking three graduate classes this semester along with teaching full time (I have a nice long prep/lunch time now!), so two nights a week, they are home well before I am. DD gives Xena all her good girl potty treats, DH cleans up after her & gives her her medicine (with chicken, so it's her FAVORITE thing) & they do play with her, too. I actually do all the not-fun things like face washing, baths, combing, eye drops, you know, the MOM stuff!

I did do everything at first (except potty treats), but she's just my girl, I guess. I wonder if it's partly b/c she had a female breeder that she was only used to?

Deanne


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think sharing the responsibility is key. Our pup has bonded with each of us in different ways. It's cute to see how she plays differently with the kids, my husband and me. I cannot say that she has one favorite person, but I'd like to think it's me!!!

I meant to ask, do you know Xena's parents names? Also, her coat is so beautiful. Do you spend a lot of time on it?


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinny is definitely 100% a Mommy's boy. He does not like me out of his site. He is excited when his daddy comes home but dad is more of a plaything for him. I have to admit. I LOVE IT. He was just what I needed, just what I need and he makes me so happy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy is a mommy's girl. I attribute that to a couple of things. First she didn't come to us until she was 6 months. I more closely resemble the breeder than the other member of my family. She rode home from Montgomery on my lap and from that moment she wanted to be with me. Sadie kind of goes back and forth between all of us, but is more partial to my daughter (her real mother) or to me. But then we got Sadie at 14 weeks. Both dogs go nuts when my husband comes home. I am with them all day and do the feeding, taking out, etc. Each day Sassy become less clingy. My daughter and I were in Louisville this past weekend and my husband and younger daughter had no problems taking care of things. I suspect that the chief caregiver becomes their best friend, but that role could change depending on who is taking care of them.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico is definitely Mommy's boy but he sure has his times when only Dad will do! Dad takes him out to potty at 7 p.m. and again at 9 p.m. and each time, he gets a piece of Pup-corn. So in the evening, he sticks like glue to Dad and I have to FORCE him to stay with me.

It's so funny......I'll go take him off Dad's lap and lay down on my sofa in my Private Powder Parlor to watch tv. He'll sit up for, like 60 seconds, then he'll jump to the floor and lay down in front of the open door. So, my attention goes back to the tv and before I know it he's snuck off to the living room and is sprawled across Dad's lap again! We do this several times before one of us gives up.









And he is NEVER as excited to see my husband as he is to see me and I like it like that.


----------

